# Pics Of Older Trucks With Plows



## swamprebel (Sep 21, 2006)

Does anyone have an older truck with a plow lets say 9 years or older post pics here?


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

9 years? How about 31 years old


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

32yrs old not as nice as crumm's but she still works just fine....
74 Dodge 200, Sno-Comander, factory equipped Meyers, western power unit- upgrade lol

Excuse the  splat-ball marks:redbounce :bluebounc


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

crumm that truck looks great for its age how does she run


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

DBL said:


> crumm that truck looks great for its age how does she run


The 390 runs like a top. She only has about 90K original miles. I am only the third owner. I know the first two owners and they took real good care of her. The truck never plowed until 2002 when I purchased it for $1,200. At the same time I purchased a 76' crew cab that the plow was on. The Crew cab is in rough shape but it makes a good parts truck if I ever need any parts. I did have to replace the water pump, fuel pump, belts and all the hoses including the fuel lines when I purchased the 75' because it had basically sat since 1993 other than a occasional trip to town once or twice a year.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

our 85 Chev, Think about 2004 photo taken


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I love older boxy trucks!


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

1988 Toyota 3.0l V-6, 156,500 miles 5 speed with a 6.5 Western Plow










after mild restoration:


----------



## Caleb55 (Dec 11, 2005)

*My old Willy's*

Here my old Willy's, sure wish I wouldn't have sold it! Oh well!


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

1982 Cherokee, still pushung


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I still drive this every day


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

97 f-350 its greased up and ready to roll for this season just replaced all trans and power steering lines has electric 2 yd stainless v box this year running an 8 ft western


----------



## Austin Machine (Feb 4, 2006)

*Old*

Here's my old truck photo. 60 Walter Snowfighter. My daughter, the wing man, hanging out the door.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey Chip, pic didnt show. doug


----------



## Austin Machine (Feb 4, 2006)

*here's the pic*

Yup... sent too soon. Here we go...

These two pictures were taken during the so called "Blizzard of 2005." Obviously, not last year.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's a few night shots of my 79 F250, the Gadgetmobile


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Here is my Grandfathers 1946 Wills Jeep with a 1946 6.5' meyer. If he moved to FL next summer. Its coming to my house for a toy.  She is a little hard to get started. But once she is running, she will plow a heck of a lot of snow. But the open side soft cab is the killer. And yes thats my Fat ass sitting inside.


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

*kking plow*

truck looks great for almost ten years old i like the way those fords sit


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Pic of my 1986 K20 diesel. My first plow truck. Guess i shouldnt have tried driving through the field to the sand pile


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Did you get the tractor stuck too?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

First Time Out said:


> Did you get the tractor stuck too?


LOL guess you noticed that too. had to pull them both out with the deere 410 with 75' of chain from the driveway haha

I learned my lesson, never drive through the lowest spot in the field after a week of 40degree weather & a 32degree snowfall. I had that damn Ford 5000 burried to the axles!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

*King*

That Ford is sweet. I wish mine was a 1 Ton.:crying: They sit so much better than the 3/4. I think I'm going to add more spring to mine.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

kingplow said:


> 97 f-350 its greased up and ready to roll for this season just replaced all trans and power steering lines has electric 2 yd stainless v box this year running an 8 ft western


I love those years of F-350s..that truck is sweet looking!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

M&M Services said:


> I love those years of F-350s..that truck is sweet looking!


I couldnt agree more!!

Will


----------



## SCOUTMAN67 (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's my '64 Scout 80 with 6.5' Meyer blade, plowing the powder in Colorado.

-Gary


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

He Gary, nice to see we have the same taste in web sites. Here's the '64 IH 1200 with a 7 1/2' Meyers after the plow rebuild. There's another pic of this truck in "plowing with a ram" in the non commercial area.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

Ahhh..it's nice seeing those trucks again..I had a 1973 IH Scout p/up as my first plow truck that I wish I never sold..Keep up the good work!!:salute:


----------



## SCOUTMAN67 (Oct 17, 2006)

g.moore said:


> He Gary, nice to see we have the same taste in web sites. Here's the '64 IH 1200 with a 7 1/2' Meyers after the plow rebuild. There's another pic of this truck in "plowing with a ram" in the non commercial area.


LOL, hey, you're a newbie to this site too!

That's a damn fine looking truck you got there.
Here's another one of mine:

-Gary


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

are you pushin that huge ass pile of snow????


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

06HD BOSS said:


> Pic of my 1986 K20 diesel. My first plow truck. Guess i shouldnt have tried driving through the field to the sand pile


Every spring back at the ranch I would always manage to either bury a tractor or a pickup after the frost gave out.


----------



## SCOUTMAN67 (Oct 17, 2006)

Brian's Lawn said:


> are you pushin that huge ass pile of snow????


You bet, I was in 2wd, high range too 

At the beginning of the season, that snow mound is about 10 feet further in than where the Scout is in that pic. I just keep adding to it.

-Gary


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

SCOUTMAN67 said:


> You bet, I was in 2wd, high range too
> 
> At the beginning of the season, that snow mound is about 10 feet further in than where the Scout is in that pic. I just keep adding to it.
> 
> -Gary


Do you use chains on it? Are sure you aren't one of those guys that makes a pile with a dump and then put a Scout in front of it lol! Looks great!


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't have any of mine pushing snow, I'm usually alone out at 4AM plowing trying to hurry so I can get to work. I'm gonna try for a few this year since I don't have to be there until 8AM. I run nonDOT V-bar chains on all 4's since I am on unmaintained dirt roads, the blade stands 36" high with the 12" addition the PO put on it. All hydraulics are engine driven by a Monarch pump running off the alternator going through a manual valve body with push/pull controls. Only part that sucks is if the engine dies and the blade is down your stuck.
Gary, did you buy the Travelall from Phil with the blade on it or was it the one without?

I also don't think Gary could operate a loader, he probably has his hands full with the little 80


----------



## Zippy (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is a pic of mine last year before I had removed the door lettering. Unfortunately I also had the bed sides and plow off since I was trying to get the truck on my personal auto policy. I only plow my driveway, my parents and my elderly neighbor's. It is an '87 GMC dually 350 TBI , SM 465, NP205. The blade is a 9' fisher. This thing plows great ! The main reason for picking up this truck was for a cheap tow rig to haul the horse trailer to the local shows a couple times a year.....just happened to have the plow and dump box on it  Over the summer the original engine gave it up and I put in a reman 350 long block. I will be getting the plow all hooked up and checked out this weekend. One other change that I have made is in the lighting dept. I installed a full streethawk lightbar with 4 rotators,a middle oscilator, 4 corner flashers and 6 clear work lights (2 front, 2 back and each end). The bar is used for the volunteer FD that I am a member of but I will use the 4 corner flashers when I am plowing.

Kevin


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is a action pic of a 1983 S-1954 that I used to have plowing one of my 3 municipal routes.


----------



## SCOUTMAN67 (Oct 17, 2006)

First Time Out said:


> Do you use chains on it? Are sure you aren't one of those guys that makes a pile with a dump and then put a Scout in front of it lol! Looks great!


Yeah, I have chains in the rear...just the cheap $50 Walmart ones but they work well. And no, that entire pile was made by my little Scout. It just took a few weeks of accumulation to build it 

And to let you know, the snow out here in Colorado is really light and fluffy...think champagne powder. So even if we get 2 feet of snow, it's got a low moisture (& weight) content compared to the stuff back east so it's really easy to plow.

-Gary


----------



## SCOUTMAN67 (Oct 17, 2006)

g.moore said:


> .
> Gary, did you buy the Travelall from Phil with the blade on it or was it the one without?
> 
> I also don't think Gary could operate a loader, he probably has his hands full with the little 80


I bought the T-all without the plow. The one with it is in my crosshairs once I sell off some junk.

-Gary


----------



## Scott R (Oct 18, 2005)

*My 1952 Power Wagon*

Pushen snow here in Fairbanks for 15 years


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

nice!!!


----------



## Scott R (Oct 18, 2005)

*Another shot*

Hoping to build a set of hydrolic wings this year.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

Thats A Beast!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Scott R: So, is the NOS bottle functional or just for show?


----------



## Scott R (Oct 18, 2005)

*Nos*

The NOS bottle is fully functional, however, it functions as my hyd. tank for the plow 

I run a vickers vane pump under the hood and thats my tank. I was in a bind trying to figure out where to locate the tank, keeping it higher that the pump ( good rule of thumb)
So, I took an old heavy wall fire exst., welded in the fittings I needed and turned it into a tank, and, just for fun, made it look like a NOS tank. The valve on top and hose comming out act as the tank vent. I have fun with it.

Here's a shot under the hood


----------



## Scott R (Oct 18, 2005)

a look at the bottle


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

Gotta love those Power Wagons!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I had a feeling you used it for the hyd. fluid. That is one nice truck!wesport


----------



## metrolawncare (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's my old beast...


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

Crumm said:


> 9 years? How about 31 years old


I DON'T like FORDS, but DAMN the truck LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

*86 ram*

86 ram 350 with only 33,000 going to put all new metal on it this month wesport


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Jpocket said:


> I DON'T like FORDS, but DAMN the truck LOOKS GOOD!


its ok, there are 12 step programs to help you out.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Jpocket said:


> I DON'T like FORDS,


its ok, there are 12 step programs to help you out.


----------

